# Sig vs Springfield



## Dougsboy

I've been shopping around for a new 9mm and it has come down to two models. The Sig Sauer p229 and the Springfield XDM. The latter weighs in at 32 oz empty while the Sig comes in at 32oz with a full magazine. I prefer the lighter weight of the Sig but the Springfield has a 19+1 magazine capacity vs 13+1 for the Sig. The Sig comes with night sights and an extra mag. The Springfield also comes with two mags. Can I get some suggestions from you guys about these two models? They both feel great in my hand.


----------



## Todd

I just sold an XD9SC and a XD40 Service to buy a Sig P229 SAS Gen 2. The only thing I am regretting about my purchase is not doing it sooner, so I guess you can figure out which one I vote for. The extra capacity of the mag is not important to me; if I can't do the job with 14, then the extra six is probably not going to help either. FYI, as I understand it, Sig is now shipping all new guns with only one mag, so depedning on when your gun was made and shipped, you may be buying one more mag than you planned on. 

Which P229 are you looking at?


----------



## Growler67

In 9mm the SiG can/will accept an older 15 round P228 or P226 mag easily. I did the mag mod with 17 round P226 mags with the X-Grip adapters for my P228 making it a 17+1.










Capacity options aside, which one fits and feels better in your hands? You should focus on that rather than capacity, IMO.


----------



## Dougsboy

The 229R in 9mm. I think this is the one.


----------



## benzuncle

Dougsboy, if this is going to be your first Sig, *BEWARE!* There are many of us that couldn't stop at just one Sig. Once you own a Sig, it is not uncommon to begin wondering which one you should acquire next. :mrgreen: I wish you only the best with your decision.


----------



## Todd

benzuncle said:


> Once you own a Sig, it is not uncommon to begin wondering which one you should acquire next. :mrgreen:


That's true. I'm already scheming, I mean thinking, about the next one.


----------



## VAMarine

Here's some weights of my XDM-9 if you're curious.

XDM weight measurements with 124gr HSTs

Fully loaded: 19+1: 2lbs .51oz
Mag loaded to 19: 11.2oz
Gun Empty: 1lbs.094oz

For me it would boil down to two things.

1: Poly vs. alloy
2: SAO Striker Fired Action vs. traditional single action or DAK.

I prefer a single weight trigger pull, but I LOVE the SRT trigger for the traditional double/single model.

Capacity is different enough to make deciding hard, but realistically 19+1 vs. 13+1 is not that big a difference and you can always carry a larger mag as a reload.

The 229 appears smaller, but it's really not that much smaller or thinner.





















> I've been shopping around for a new 9mm


What's currently in your collection? Are you looking for something "new" unlike what you currently have? Are you an avid Sig or Springfield fan?

Have you shot either a Sig or XD? Feeling great in the hand is one thing, liking how they shoot is something else.


----------



## Dougsboy

VAMarine said:


> Here's some weights of my XDM-9 if you're curious.
> 
> XDM weight measurements with 124gr HSTs
> 
> Fully loaded: 19+1: 2lbs .51oz
> Mag loaded to 19: 11.2oz
> Gun Empty: 1lbs.094oz
> 
> For me it would boil down to two things.
> 
> 1: Poly vs. alloy
> 2: SAO Striker Fired Action vs. traditional single action or DAK.
> 
> I prefer a single weight trigger pull, but I LOVE the SRT trigger for the traditional double/single model.
> 
> Capacity is different enough to make deciding hard, but realistically 19+1 vs. 13+1 is not that big a difference and you can always carry a larger mag as a reload.
> 
> The 229 appears smaller, but it's really not that much smaller or thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's currently in your collection? Are you looking for something "new" unlike what you currently have? Are you an avid Sig or Springfield fan?
> 
> Have you shot either a Sig or XD? Feeling great in the hand is one thing, liking how they shoot is something else.


Well I just purchased a Sig P250 45acp on the reputation of Sig alone. I haven't fired it yet but I'm sure I will love it. I also have a Kahr 9mm that is a perfect ccw for me and a Walther ppk/s that is cool to own but not that great for shooting.


----------



## VAMarine

Dougsboy said:


> Well I just purchased a Sig P250 45acp on the reputation of Sig alone. I haven't fired it yet but I'm sure I will love it. I also have a Kahr 9mm that is a perfect ccw for me and a Walther ppk/s that is cool to own but not that great for shooting.


Taking into account of what you all ready have, I would get the XD to add some variety. If you all ready had an XD I'd suggest to go with the 229.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A choice between an XD and a p229 is a no brainer. The Sig is simply a better built weapon. The XDs are great weapons And I would own one. But between those two..Sig Sauer all the way.


----------



## Todd

DevilsJohnson said:


> A choice between an XD and a p229 is a no brainer. The Sig is simply a better built weapon. The XDs are great weapons And I would own one. But between those two..Sig Sauer all the way.


:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## jimmy

VAMarine said:


> Here's some weights of my XDM-9 if you're curious.
> 
> Have you shot either a Sig or XD? Feeling great in the hand is one thing, liking how they shoot is something else.


That is exactly 100% true..


----------



## AC_USMC 03

I would go with the XD but its my personal prefferance. Go and handle both gun get the one that fits you the best


----------



## gnet158

I own a Sig P226 and XD-40. The Sig is the better build hand gun period. But for half the price I'd say nothing come close to my XD-40.


----------



## mharveyww1

I have a Sig P-220 Stainless Elite that I dearly love.
That said...I also have that strange obsessive-compulsive disorder that comes with close contact to really nice guns. i.e. "I WANT THEM ALL"!

I was inrested in the XDm and spent some time at the range with one.
It's nice and, for the price, appears to be a good value.
But, in my opinion, it's not in the same league with the Sig.

However, the Springfield Armory rep handed me a 9mm EMP to try and it was "lust at first sight and love at first shot". I bought it on the spot and have been going to the range every day because I can't wait to hold it and shoot it some more! (insane - I told you!).

The EMP is remarkably accurate for a 3" barrel and the ergonomics are wonderfully done to make it a sure pointer and render recoil (even from +P)
a non-issue. It carries nicely, concealed, using a Don Hume IWB holster.

With 10 rounds of Hornady Critical Defense 115 gr. FTX loaded and locked
I feel adequately prepared to travel the mean streets.

And the P-220 with 230 gr. JHP, tactical light and laser sight, sits ready to
convince anyone who tries to come through my door uninvited, that he has made a serious miscalculation.
Unless, of course, my wife greets him first with her Mossberg Defender
20 ga. pump with Hi Brass #4 loads.

Gotta' run...time to fondle the EMP some more..........

Mike


----------

